# موقع مليان ترانيم



## الانبا ونس (18 فبراير 2008)

http://www.linga.org/site/tranemalbums.php?Language=Arabic&SingerID=29


_*موقع هايل لمجموعة كبيرة من شرايط الترانيم يلا ادخلوا اتفرجوا 

واى ترنيمة تحتاجها اكيد هتلاقيها​*_


----------



## الانبا ونس (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موقع مليان ترانيم*

http://tranem.linga.org/online/hymns.php?Language=&SendChar=ب&CharShow=ب


----------

